# Running wire/conduit on top plate



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> Is running MC or conduit on top of the top plate a violation? I've always been taught not to do it. Now I'm wondering it is a violation or not.


What were the reasons that you were told that by your journeymen?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Nope, not a violation.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Good to know, most of the learning in this trade is monkey see, monkey do. I just never questioned that one.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Man, there is no better way to run than on top of partitions.

Add mineralacs and you might not have to bend but once or twice.


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

Maybe not a violation, but would you be screwing-over someone trying to add something down those walls in the future? Possibly yourself!?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Split Bolt said:


> Maybe not a violation, but would you be screwing-over someone trying to add something down those walls in the future? Possibly yourself!?


12/2 mc is less than 1/2" in diameter. If there is conduits on the top plate, 12/2 can easily be fished.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

like anything else, it depends on the job.


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> 12/2 mc is less than 1/2" in diameter. If there is conduits on the top plate, 12/2 can easily be fished.


I understand that. But is 12/2 the only thing that could possibly be added to that wall in the future? I was thinking more along the lines of a sub-panel, a sink with a vent pipe & 2 water lines, or who knows what else? I'm only saying that doing that would be short sighted. The future is unwritten, why take a chance of making somebody else's future job miserable just to save yourself a little time?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Split Bolt said:


> The future is unwritten, why take a chance of making somebody else's future job miserable just to save yourself a little time?


I understand your point, but, money's tight and that time adds up. And miserable jobs equal more money later on.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> I understand your point, but, money's tight and that time adds up. And miserable jobs equal more money later on.


Ahahhaha that is great.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Split Bolt said:


> I understand that. But is 12/2 the only thing that could possibly be added to that wall in the future? I was thinking more along the lines of a sub-panel, a sink with a vent pipe & 2 water lines, or who knows what else? I'm only saying that doing that would be short sighted. The future is unwritten, why take a chance of making somebody else's future job miserable just to save yourself a little time?


If you were constantly trying to plan for the future installer, you wouldnt get anything done. One way or another something you do is gonna hose somebody somewhere somehow ....and why is it my problem?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Split Bolt said:


> Maybe not a violation, but would you be screwing-over someone trying to add something down those walls in the future? Possibly yourself!?


 Well that sucks for the tenants electrician , since I ran 1/2 emt on the top plate for my 277lighting.Oh well, whatever makes my day easier.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

When roughing in a house we stay away from stapling to the top plate simply because it is to easy to drill a hole later in the rough in stage and forget there is a wire up there. It is easy to do with this tool. Also the plumbers tend to get it also..


----------

